
Endurance training leaves no memory in muscles - brahmwg
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/endurance-training-leaves-no-memory-muscles
======
mtgx
Would this apply to the heart as well? Do biking and running exercises have no
long term positive effect on the heart, unless you keep doing it daily?

